

Show HN: Joomla Framework - techaddict009
http://framework.joomla.org/

======
lhorie
Joomla always felt extremely backwards to me and this is no exception. Just
look at the sample app:

The router tells me nothing about what routes exist
[https://github.com/dbhurley/framework-
app/blob/master/App/Ro...](https://github.com/dbhurley/framework-
app/blob/master/App/Router/AppRouter.php)

This controller tells me nothing about what actions exist or what they do -
and what sane invocation point would call an `updateDatabase()` method on a
controller? [https://github.com/dbhurley/framework-
app/blob/master/App/Co...](https://github.com/dbhurley/framework-
app/blob/master/App/Controller/DashboardController.php)

This doesn't actually show me any markup
[https://github.com/dbhurley/framework-
app/blob/master/App/Vi...](https://github.com/dbhurley/framework-
app/blob/master/App/View/Dashboard/DashboardHtmlView.php)

And so on. There's just pervasive implementation noise everywhere and nothing
in the code that tells me anything about the business logic.

